# "10 Traits That Make You a Great Girlfriend"



## SqueeKee (Mar 23, 2006)

:laughing: Another list I'd love to hear some female opinions on!! What do you agree with? What, if anything, do you think is BS or unfair or insulting? Do you think this list is hard to live up to? Would you pin it on your fridge as a reminder on how tro be a great gf?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Don't forget to mention a few you'd put on a male version of this list if you can think of anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*10 Traits That Make You a Great Girlfriend*



I must admit that playing the field is a whole lot of fun, but so is being in a serious relationship -- provided that it's with the right woman. But how do you know if she really is the right woman for you? If she possesses the following 10 traits, you better hold on to her for dear life or, before you know it, a guy who already knows where it's at will get his hands on your "goods."

*10. She's independent* 

No one wants a girlfriend they have to baby-sit. Once in a while, like if she's had a rough day at work, it's great to be her shoulder to cry on, but if she can't seem to function without you and is constantly after you, she will eventually make you feel like you're suffocating, which is a surefire way to get you running out the nearest exit.

On the other hand, if she has her very own personality and opinions, can stand on her own two feet, both financially and emotionally, and is able to enjoy time away from you -- while still missing you, of course -- then she must be a great girlfriend.

*9. She's intelligent*

I hate to be the one to tell you this, but the bimbo routine gets real old, real fast. Instead of being the one in total control, you'll find yourself trying to figure out what she's really thinking behind those glazed eyes of hers -- or if she's actually thinking at all.

An intelligent woman will constantly surprise you and keep you on your toes. She won't let you get bored of her. Besides, it's nice to have something to talk about between all that chandelier-hanging sex.

*8. She's sexual*

While we're on the topic, a great girlfriend has to be sexually compatible with you. For instance, if you're into S&amp;M and she's more the "fluffy lingerie" type, that's a problem. The two of you have to be on the same page -- or, at least, she has to be willing to wear leather and use a whip from time to time.

Of course, this doesn't imply that she has to know all the right moves straight away; it simply means that you and she have an undeniable attraction toward each other, and are able to communicate your desires verbally (or with physical cues). It is important that you please each other in the bedroom, or on top of the dryer -- whatever the case may be.

*7. She's beautiful*

I know, this one is kind of obvious, but important nonetheless. A great girlfriend will not only want to look good for you, but also for herself. She should always look her best and be well put together -- matching lingerie is a definite plus.

You have to be proud to have her on your arm and enjoy the sight of her in any light. And this doesn't mean that she has to be a Heidi Klum clone. Remember that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so if you think her full bottom or uncontrollable curls are beautiful, you're allowed.

*6. She respects you*

This is a biggie. Your woman must respect you. This means that she listens to you, even if she doesn't necessarily agree with what you're saying. And, of course, she never tries to demean or belittle you in any way, shape or form.

A great girlfriend won't ever cause scenes in public or in front of your friends and family, and will always wait to discuss matters with you in private. If she respects you, chances are that she will behave in a tactful and diplomatic manner in most situations, which is definitely a good thing.

*5. She lets you be a man*

Do not -- I repeat -- do not get involved with a woman who tries to get you to eat cottage cheese and fruit for breakfast and insists that you give up poker night with the guys. You will end up resenting her more than you can imagine. A good girlfriend lets you be a guy in all your glory, poker night and all. If she's a great girlfriend, she'll even bring you and your buddies a couple of beers and make you some of her famous sandwiches.

She has to understand that men and women are different and should allow you to be yourself. Just like you wouldn't deprive her of going shopping with her best girlfriend, she shouldn't expect you to give up the guys for her.

*4. She's nagless* 

There is nothing worse than a nag! A great girlfriend knows this and chooses her battles wisely. She knows when to speak up and when to let it slide. You don't want a girlfriend who will give you hell for leaving a couple of dishes in the sink occasionally.

However, if you live together and you stay out all night without calling her, and she lets you have it, then you're setting yourself up for disaster. This is a situation that nobody would let slide -- not even a great girlfriend.

*3. She gets along with friends and family*

A great girlfriend will not only help your mom in the kitchen, listen to your dad's stories and hang out with your friends, but she will enjoy it. She'll make a real effort to get to know and love the most important people in your life. And she won't try to get you to ditch your best buds.

She'll actually empathize with your brother's getting dumped and suggest that you guys take him out to cheer him up. Not only that, but your friends won't roll their eyes and moan when you mention that she'll be joining you guys when she gets off work (yes, women like this do exist).

*2. She loves you*

If you have found a woman who loves you for who you really are and not who you pretend or try to be sometimes, you should definitely hang on to her. A woman who doesn't try to change you is hard to find. Of course, all women have their slightly annoying habits that their mate has to contend with, but if she really loves you, she will be able to cope with these.

Another way to know if she really loves you is by observing the way she looks at you and treats you on an everyday basis. If the sight of you doesn't seem to faze her either way, and she doesn't really seem to care about what you have to say, she's either playing very hard to get, or sees you as just some guy. But if a surprise visit or phone call from you makes her light up, there's no denying that she loves you.

*1. She makes you want to be a better man*

Stop making that face... any man who has a great girlfriend or wife will tell you that she makes him want to be a better man. She doesn't have to say or do anything; it just is that way. If you suddenly feel bad about how you treated your sister or find yourself trying to get your finances in order, you might want to think about your motivation for doing so. It could be love.

*Do you already have her?*

So, if this list seems to describe your current flame, you, my friend, are styling. In fact, you are probably the envy of all of your friends, even if they tease you for losing your status as "king player."

However, if the woman you are dating is more like the polar opposite, then I don't think that getting serious with her would be in your best interest -- but you knew that already, didn't you?

Source


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 23, 2006)

awwwwwww. that's cute. i agree with most, if not everything!


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 23, 2006)

AMEN! I totally agree!


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 23, 2006)

A surprising &amp; sweet list. I agree with it.


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 25, 2006)

lol I showed this to Rob and he said "See? I already have you! No one is getting their hands on MY goods!"


----------



## LVA (Apr 4, 2006)

this is so true .... can't say i'm all the thing on the list though ....


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 4, 2006)

i think the only thing i do is nag...lol. but hey, 9/10 is still great!


----------



## lglala84 (Apr 4, 2006)

Great post Kee. This is so sweet.


----------



## jessiee (Apr 4, 2006)

thats sweet of him

:satisfied:


----------



## cardboardboxed (Apr 4, 2006)

I fail #5... oops.


----------



## FlyyBrownGirl (Apr 4, 2006)

I think its nice from a male perspective....I havent been in a relationship in a while...but it is somethings to keep in mind if I do decide to take that step..


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 5, 2006)

Geeez!! I'm trading mine in!!! :madno: Leo glanced over my shoulder as I was reading it and gave a big "YEAAAAH!" and a chuckle as he walked away... Grrrr - is there a reason #11 that says you're a great girlfriend if you refrain from beating the ever-loving crap out of him? LOL :w00t:


----------



## Becka (Apr 5, 2006)

LMAO Janelle :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Anyah_Green (Apr 5, 2006)

Really sweet! You know I was checking off the invisable check list in my head as I read this! lol! So Hubby and I are the Envy of ...whatever that sentance ended with! lol! :wacko: :w00t:

cool Post! Thanks!


----------



## melpaganlibran (Apr 8, 2006)

hm, I am not independant as in finaces or emotions. I am not nag-free and I can be disrespectful as hell.....but sometimes I keep my cool, other times I give what I get!

I get along with all of hubby's pals, whether I approve of what they do or not. I get along with, err, most of his family. 90 percent of his immediate family. At least.

hm, a list? for guys? Here's my attempt at one....

10) acceptance....don't expect a gal to be someone she is not. If she dislikes lots of sex and you like to make love twice a day, do yourself a favor and ditch her-she'll be like a shoe that looks awesome to you but won't fit. This rule applies to everything-if you like a women who dresses modestly, don't date a stripper. This should be a no-brainer but the heart has its own logic; Unexplainable!

9) gratitude...men have a sense of entitlement that baffles me. It won't harm anyone if a guy can say "thank you" or even something like "wow, I needed that." Or even, "that was thoughtful/romantic/kind of you." etc.

8)know her nose! Women have a "nose" that is 3 times stronger than a male's, especially when she is on her monthly cycle. (Don't quote me on that, I am not a statistician or a Doctor!) Some of us hate cologne, some of us are intoxicated by it. Be reasonably clean, don't let yer dirty socks pile up or anything. Ick. I for one find cologne a wild turn-on, some of my galpals detest it.

7) Have something in common with us, PLEASE. Like most men tire of bimbo types, women can be turned off by a guy who is essentially clueless as to what she likes or enjoys talking about. My mom has lamented her twenties for years, she dated dumb jock strong-n-silent types, and yet she is a huge social butterfly; a big communicator.

Opposites attract but they rarely endure.

6) Have a sense of humor about things. For some reason, humor seems to be number one with ladies. A guy that can make us laugh can turn us on if he's the right type.

5) For goshsakes, do not expect us to be perfect. Pinup gals are pinups for a reason...they are plastic-surgeried, nipped and tucked, have makeup done for four hours, diet frenetically, if all that fails they have "airbrushing" to make that one pesky flaw 'disappear'. Only 13 percent of women have supermodel bodies 'naturally" (ie, a perfect size four who is over 5'7" and has medium or big breasts) Comedianne Jeaneanne Garafalo is dead-on when she calls these women "genetic freaks who make a living being freaks."

6) Let a lady be a woman...if she cries during a sad movie or loves to hang out alone with galpals, let it be without critisicm or whatnot. We need to be ourselves too...I think most 'feminine' traits are culture rather than intristic though. We are RAISED very different from fellas, toss in different hormones and it's a mixed bag! We deal with your fartfests and beer guzzling, let us watch a lifetime movie without a huge groan now and then!

5) Show some sort of respect/chivalry. Go easy on swearing-certain words are worse than others. Don't let a woman carry something enormous and let her struggle with it unless she stubbornly insists she wants to do-it-herself. You all love us to be independant, yet...you enjoy feeling useful or even needed. Admit it. It has to do with how you are raised.

4) Grit your teeth and put up with our friends/family you don't like as much as you can stand to. A woman who practically lives with her family day to day when her family dislikes you probably doesn't care much about how you feel about the situation so feel free to disregard this "hint" if it's THAT extreme. God knows we grit our teeth around your family and pals enough, it just doesn't show because we accept you as a package deal. Why should I blow off my annoying friend from highschool that I see once a year or less, if I have to put up with your psycho friend on an average of once a week?

3) Don't hold us to any standards you cannot uphold on your own. I am sick and tired of hearing about the 'player' that calls his g/f a tramp if she wears a short skirt, or the guy who whines about a lush wife when he drinks over a sixpack a day. Both genders are guilty of this but loads of men are awful about it. The "double standard"...is not rational, nor even 'normal' many centuries ago, so don't accept it as 'the way it is'....some of us are smart enough to call your bluff and tell you you are just full of s***!

2) Know our bounderies with different things. If you cannot tolerate a woman who thinks its okay to have guy pals that are not your pals first...don't date a woman who is like a little sister to half your town. If a woman is gentle be gentle with her, if she enjoys rough play be rough enough to please her. Don't try to push her into things she can't possibly like, no matter what the circumstance. If we can't force feed you vegan dinners, do not expect your lady to be goaded into becoming a sly seductress if she was and still is more of a shy violet.

1) Show your love! If you show it a different way than your lady understands "Love", meet her in the middle. If she loves to kiss in public and you dislike it, surprise her with more than a gentle peck outside the home now and then. If she loves to write and you barely even like to read, try to write a special note that says a lot in a few words. Use your imagination, there are zillions of situations this could cover. SHOW your love! "Women need compliments. Women survive on food, water, and compliments!!"-Chris Rock.

there's my stab at a list for guys-verbose and meandering as it is. Peace!


----------



## Leony (Apr 12, 2006)

Interesting, thanks for sharing Kee.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 15, 2006)

LMAO


----------



## ExquisiteChick3 (Apr 28, 2006)

awwee...i like that bunchess!!!!


----------



## chocobon (Jun 1, 2006)

I nag quite a bit too but as u said 9/10 is more than gr8  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 1, 2006)

i like them both, and id like to belive im a good 7/10...i tryyyy i do!! lol


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jun 1, 2006)

I love this list!


----------



## linda46125 (Jun 4, 2006)

awww how lucky for you!!!!! xx


----------



## Asimina (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 28, 2008)

My wife, except that she does nag, but only rarely! I'm so lucky!


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 30, 2008)

i agree with most of the posts, but i think different guys need different kinds of girls. what about guys who are into finding a girlfriend and only spending time with them? that might be his needs and then the "perfect girlfriend" list above wouldn't apply to him.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah, not being a b*tch helps too. Something I need to learn to control, muah ha.


----------



## Darla (Apr 30, 2008)

Actually looks like a great list. Sounds like the perfect woman.

I like the way some people are looking at it and are doing a self-assessment.


----------



## Pinkmochi88 (May 5, 2008)

Aww thats really cute.. Too bad im maybe half of whats on there &gt;.&lt; (sulks)


----------



## perlanga (May 13, 2008)

Yay, I got all of them down, except the nagging one.


----------

